# Private Psychiatrists, are they worth it?



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello again :hs

I am seeing a private psychiatrist on tuesday afternoon and by private i mean 320.00 per hour:afr which i can pay off in installments of 50-70 dollars per week.

The shrink sent me a letter saying he will be doing a medication review and test me based on my answers on this questionnaire thing he has.

My main concern is that he will get all funny like the doctors do and say no to prescribing me something for my anxiety despite being taken of klonopin too soon and having terrible withdrawals and panic attacks that have led me to the emergency room twice in the past eight weeks, then there was the time i was taking extra antihistamines just to relieve the anxiety but it made me ill and the doctor knows all of this, but his advice was to 
"stop taking pain killers and antihistamines" _"but i wont give you anti anxiety medication instead, go see a psychiatrist"_
that was basically what led me to make an appointment with the first available Pdoc close by.

In the past psychiatrists have been happy to prescribe me clonazepam or diazepam for anxiety and panic attacks and zopiclone for sleep, however this time round they will know my addiction history so i fear they will say no to anything and ill end up doing the same thing i am doing now, looking for people to buy lorazepam and clonazepam from and taking large quantities of pain pills which i know will wreck my liver.
Call me selfish and impatient if u must, as i would have had that very same attitude four years ago if someone had posted this but its happening to me daily and i just want the shrink to understand or else i do not feel inclined to pay him.

i know in australia my friend went to see a private psychiatrist and she was given the medication she asked for with no questions or warnings which makes me feel a bit more positive as i still believe that money talks, and psychiatrists who are private and not government funded must be doing something right or no one would see them:sus A few people in N.Z have told me about going to a private shrink for medication so i am praying he will be okay with it as it is a lot of money to be told no or that there was nothing he could do to help me 

I hear in america if u pay you get basically
any help and/or insight would be appreciated


----------

